# Cherub / MC2 / motta



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

View attachment 1991


So here it is, I finally got my new drip tray and my naked PF working with the cherub.

I also couldn't stand the wood tamper I had, it just didn't look right, so to a black motta one from cream supplies.

It fits better than the even cheaper tamper I had been using, feels well made and looks right next to my kit.

I'm getting great coffee now, and even better milk


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Nice and shiny! I still think you should have got adventurous with the colour, to match those tiles for example.

My Cherub doesn't match my kitchen but who cares...its blue!!!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

It's hard to describe to people how good the black looks in the flesh though... It has a metallic fleck running through it that really catches the eye. Looks proper posh up close.

It's also worth saying that the black, IMHO cuts down on the visual size of the unit. Making it seem a tad smaller. It also matches all our other black / chrome stuff in the kitchen







as well as matching its own black parts

Ultimately, coloured wasn't worth the extra wait time or expense to me.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Also looking at your pic, it suddenly occurs to me, that I bet they moved the pressure dial, because it was getting wet from the water spout and building up condensation. I read of a few people having issues in that regard.

It's funny how your grinder makes your machine look small, but my machine makes my grinder look small


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

Lol so true! SJ and Cherub is a perfect combo to me. Yes pressure gauge can get condensationised but its not really a problem.

Glad you're happy with your new machine. Maybe show us some videos of extractions through the naked PF?


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Ooh... Maybe lol... I might need to perfect the one handed technique lol

Any idea how much power one of these things chews through? I'm toying with leaving it on of a weekend during the day. But not if its going to rip through power


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

It uses a 3kW element and once up to temperature that only kicks in for about 3-5 seconds every 5 minutes or so.

Not much power consumption but if you make a routine habit of leaving it on it may add up.

When my warranty runs out in April I'm going to take it to pieces and fit a new pressure stat with a tighter deadband and also insulate the boiler.

This would mean less frequent and smaller bursts of the boiler kicking in, massively increasing energy efficiency.

I thought about also installing the touch controls from the larger commercial machines but we'll have to see about that.


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Love the Cherubs guys. I like both colours. fbslim's is a similar colour to James May's Aston on Top Gear this week. Sweeeet!


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

tribs said:


> Love the Cherubs guys. I like both colours. fbslim's is a similar colour to James May's Aston on Top Gear this week. Sweeeet!


I'm not gonna lie, I actually thought, 'Ooooh thats the same colour as my cherub'!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

Good shout on the insulation, its a mod I'd like to do as well when it's worth doing so. Even with the standard stat, insulation should cut down massively on the frequency of the element kicking in.


----------



## funinacup (Aug 30, 2010)

Looks great David!


----------

